# Some great tongue pics



## apocalypse910 (May 12, 2013)

We are still trying to get Loki used to going outside - he's still being a big baby about it, however, he's to the point where he doesn't seem to stress the moment we carry him outside. Setting him down is still out of the question. My husband was testing out our new camera and managed to catch two awesome shots of Loki's tongue.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 13, 2013)

_Nice pics _


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 13, 2013)

Aw, Loki is such a handsome bloke. How old is he?


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 13, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Aw, Loki is such a handsome bloke. How old is he?


 
Thanks! He's just shy of a year old.


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 13, 2013)

apocalypse910 said:


> Thanks! He's just shy of a year old.


 
Holy crap! Did he hibernate this winter? Esmeralda is the same age (will be 1 in june), and Loki looks like he could swallow her in one gulp!


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 13, 2013)

Haahaa - he looks a bit more giant than he is for some reason in that pic. He didn't show any interest in hibernating this year though so that's part of it. He didn't grow much length wise but he bulked up a ton over the last few months.


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 13, 2013)

Do you know what his current weight is? I feel like Ezzy is the smallest extreme out of 6/13/12 clutch that I've seen on here. I'm really hoping she hits her growth spurt this summer.


----------



## Aardbark (May 14, 2013)

Great pictures. I love the relaxed, chill look on his face.


----------



## laurarfl (May 15, 2013)

Great shots!!!

1) Where did you get Loki?

2) What kind of camera is he using?


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2013)

Awesome photos with GREAT tongue action! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 15, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Great shots!!!
> 
> 1) Where did you get Loki?
> 
> 2) What kind of camera is he using?


 
Thank you!
Loki is from varnyard (2012 extreme). The camera is a Galaxy Camera.

By the way your profile pic is completely adorable.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 16, 2013)

What a handsome boy!!


----------

